
Almost all random matrices are nonsingular - aidanrocke
https://keplerlounge.com/applied-math/2020/02/03/all-random-matrices.html
======
aidanrocke
tl;dr

1\. Here I present an elementary proof for a classical result in random matrix
theory that applies to any random matrix sampled from a continuous
distribution.

One of its many important consequences is that almost all linear models with
square Jacobian matrices are invertible.

2\. This is also relevant to scientists that want stable internal models for
deep neural networks since a deep network is an exponentially large ensemble
of linear models with compact support.

